# Accident



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 8, 2003)

This happend Friday. I was two miles away,working off Shearer Rd. when it happened. 

I do not know them.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 8, 2003)

Most accidents happen when two people are not paying attention. Working with 'brush draggers' under me is difficult because I am constantly the only one paying attention and I must be ever vigilent with every cut. This can be mentally taxing and makes for exhaustive work. I not only check, but must double- and triple-check before dropping every single limb since the brush draggers are too unaware to recognize the dangers involved. I must do MY thinking and THEIR thinking also. But the alternative can be illustrated by the article in MP's post. 

I am much happier working with experienced groundmen who can work under me and still keep clear of every falling twig, even if I forget to holler "HEADACHE" on every single cut. I still look out for them and make certain that all are aware when I'm dropping something. The difference is that it only takes eye contact or a nod with a good groundman and they usually won't dart under a falling chunk of wood for no reason.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2003)

Poor guy!! I like how they threw in there "he was warned not to walk under the tree". Sounds like someone trying to cover their a$$.

I also tell my guys, that if they hear a chainsaw running in the tree don't be under it, and keep your eyes up to see what is about to drop. I had a close call last week I did a snap cut, turned off the saw broke the stub loose, but it was a little heavy for me, I let it drop with a little swing on it, but being 50ft up it carried a little father than I had planned, and took longer to get to the ground than I expected. I saw the ground guy coming, but thought It would be on the ground well in front of him, it landed about 2 steps diretly in front of him. This is my ground guy who HATES to wear a hard hat. --He put one on without me saying a word a few minutes later.
Greg


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 9, 2003)

This is exactly why I'm not in favor of people (especially groundmen) wearing hearing 'protection' from the minute they get on the jobsite until the last rake is put away. A groundman wearing earmuffs is less likely to hear a limb falling or a climber shouting a warning. If you are running the chipper, wear earmuffs of course. But unless you are actually running a saw or another piece of equipment I don't think it is safe to block out one of your most important safety devices- your HEARING!


----------



## FSburt (Jan 10, 2003)

Do you guys wear hard hats or Rock climbing helmets when aloft in the tree. I wear a full brimmed Mac Donald hard hat.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 10, 2003)

Peltor system for work,screen removed,muffs left in place.Petzel rock for playing. 

GOOD shot!!!


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 10, 2003)

WHEW!


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 11, 2003)

I am a firm believer that my hearing is as big of a safety device as any other. You cannot hear the subtle noise of a limb falling through a tree brushing off other limbs if you are wearing ear muffs. I prefer saving the ear plugs for when I am within 30' of a running chipper or when I am running a saw. A groundman who isn't running a saw and working under a climber is safer without earmuffs if the chipper isn't running IMHO.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm always telling people to keep looking up at the climbers. Pay attention to what we are doing. I to have had several people walk under me afer I have released a free fall.  

There is no other procedure better then stopping to look up before entering any potential DZ. Like in kindregarten; Stop, Look, Listen. On big trees I'll add sound off and ensure eye contact, maybe hand signals too. I'll give them a thumbs-up to enter.

I try to keep to a designated DZ for most debris, but of course that is not always practical.

I will always check my DZ before releasing a cut branch, big ones I call for "Stand Clear", smaller stuff I will call "Clear". If it is an unanticipated release, such as deadwood then I use "Headache!" 
-----
I've asked Darin a few times for dedicated Injury/Death section, but have never heard back from him.

He seems to look at the support baord a little more often, so I'll start a ploo there. If you want something like this be sure to vote.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 11, 2003)

JP i too appreciate your asking how to sort stuff, and jointly seeking comfy standards. Especially on calm, clean, topical threads that the main focus would be sorting to best category.

i too think it would me more functional if this thread stays here, traffic wise kind of due to mix wise.

Traffic wise, so it is seen more,
mixed in so that there isn't one barely visited temple of gloom.

This is where an indexed table collecting hard/ best topics categories would come in to supercede/augment a search. Categories of injuries, new to site, friction hitches etc. posts would come in. Also as perhaps the largest, best *and indexed* info packed, dynamic climbing/tree site on the web. i would only think that such a resource would draw in more minds and views, especially with special, world authoritive pic section of knots etc.

As in double tie ins, i think that failsafe double checks are required, a climber naturally looks down a lot, a groundie needs to invoke that second check, and learn to look up. Otherwise it is like making any other overkill (awe come on can't i joke that one around!) safety less of what it is- double tie in, double half hitches, SWL, safe habits and supervisor, education and practice etc.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 12, 2003)

two in two weeks.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Feb 9, 2003)

*Whistle?*

I've read that carrying ( and using ) a whistle is useful as a warning. I can't say for sure that you could hear it through all the noise and ear cups. My *guess* is that it would stand out over the other noise. BUT, another guess is since that one determines the direction from which sound is coming mostly by the ITD or interaural time difference; the time difference to reach each ear is the same when from directly in front, to the rear, or above. There other directional queues, but it seems that a whistle would might be of limited value in those cases. Still, using a whistle to get attention, then a vocal worning might really help. The ear cups on my Husqvarna Safety Helmet are awesome, but they also concern me because they are so effective. I'll read on, but would appreciate any comments on my guesses?

koyaanisqatsi


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 10, 2003)

The SOP is that if you hear the whistle you stop work. Most use it as an attention getter. Some take it farther and use code for different commands.

Just another tool to make things run smoother.


----------

